# Does anyone know what a BTP classification on a driving licence is please?



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what a BTP classification on a driving licence is please?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is the part allowing you to drive mini-buses carry passengers, to work as a taxi or a bus driver.
an additional test is required in spain, I believe.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you Gus


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Johnnymac said:


> Does anyone know what a BTP classification on a driving licence is please?


Its called the CAP in spain. My husband has just completed it.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

leedsutdgem said:


> Its called the CAP in spain. My husband has just completed it.


Really! Could you tell me how to go about it please as I've been getting a bit of misleading information. Much appreciated if you could


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Johnnymac said:


> Really! Could you tell me how to go about it please as I've been getting a bit of misleading information. Much appreciated if you could


Sure, he did his D licence along with the CAP in 4 months. The Cap course is 1 month intensive classes-120 hours altogether and then you have an exam at the end of it. 100 multiple choice questions. You need to get around 60% to pass. You cannot miss any of the classes as the junta de andalucia do inspections.
The cap costs around 1000€ and needs to be renewed every 3 years (300€). Im not sure if you can do it in english. You do it through an auto-escuela.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

leedsutdgem said:


> Sure, he did his D licence along with the CAP in 4 months. The Cap course is 1 month intensive classes-120 hours altogether and then you have an exam at the end of it. 100 multiple choice questions. You need to get around 60% to pass. You cannot miss any of the classes as the junta de andalucia do inspections.
> The cap costs around 1000€ and needs to be renewed every 3 years (300€). Im not sure if you can do it in english. You do it through an auto-escuela.


Thank you for your reply 
Is this to work as a bus driver? 
What I and a few others want to do is drive a stretch limousine which is an 8 seater, so it would come under the D1 license I think. 
I don't speak any Spanish (yet) so I couldn't do a course in Spanish as I wouldn't understand any of it.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Johnnymac said:


> Thank you for your reply
> Is this to work as a bus driver?
> What I and a few others want to do is drive a stretch limousine which is an 8 seater, so it would come under the D1 license I think.
> I don't speak any Spanish (yet) so I couldn't do a course in Spanish as I wouldn't understand any of it.


Yes, this is to carry up to 55 passengers. For an 8 seater i dont think you need any type of licence. Will it be an sp licenced vehicle? With a tacograph? If so i think u will need the cap course. But for 8 people you definitely do not need the d1.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Yes, this is to carry up to 55 passengers. For an 8 seater i dont think you need any type of licence. Will it be an sp licenced vehicle? With a tacograph? If so i think u will need the cap course. But for 8 people you definitely do not need the d1.



you do need some kind of permit though I think - I remember reading about some kind of 'badge' you have to have on the car even just for a private taxi

I don't know if it's insurance-related or some kind of special licence


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Yes, this is to carry up to 55 passengers. For an 8 seater i dont think you need any type of licence. Will it be an sp licenced vehicle? With a tacograph? If so i think u will need the cap course. But for 8 people you definitely do not need the d1.


If he is carrying passengers, irrespective of the number, as part of his employment, he is doing it "For hire or reward" and is therefore subject to special tests.


----------

